# Dimarzio and DanElectro dealers online Canada?



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Everyone, 

I am trying to find one of the cool cat transparent overdrives in Canada along with a Dimarzio Cruiser DP186 pickups. Steve's and Long McQuade have to order (and god knows how long that takes) and the pedals are not being stocked from what i can tell. Anyone know a good canadian source so i can cut down on wait time? I need to get new pups in my axe. 

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Lauzon had a few of the cool cat pedals on the shelf last time I was in there. They were, I thought, over priced. The DC-1 Chorus was IIRC, something like $120.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

That's insane!!! I think i am just going to order from musicians friend or guitar center. Sure i pay a bit of duty but i will get it reasonably fast through UPS or whatever they send with. 120$ is insane. That place gouges. I understand the need for profit but come on.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Kapo_Polenton said:


> That's insane!!! I think i am just going to order from musicians friend or guitar center. Sure i pay a bit of duty but i will get it reasonably fast through UPS or whatever they send with. 120$ is insane. That place gouges. I understand the need for profit but come on.


Double check just in case I'm losing my mind. But I do recall being surprised that a Dano pedal was that much.


----------



## Dave (Dec 12, 2006)

Kapo_Polenton said:


> That place gouges. I understand the need for profit but come on.


untrue.

All of our guitar pricing is cheaper than musicians friend. Most pedal prices cheaper than anywhere online, and we will match pricing.

We're getting rid of any dano stuff thats left $25 for mini pedals and $50 for the larger ones. But if you are looking for a "transparent" overdrive, you may want to check some other stuff out. With the exchange rate the way it is right now, you can get some great pedals really really cheap.


----------

